# The Violet Sisters..



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

_*Violet

Indigo

Rose/Pink

Magenta

Lilac

They are all Mysterious Colours...

They are Family

They are Less Common compared red, blue, green and yellow

But they are much seen in World Of Flowers...

Some time it is difficult to say which the colour actually is, because they are so close to one another

Lafoto..., With your Permission...*_


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

1


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

2


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

3


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

4


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

5


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

6


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

7


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

8


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

9


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

10


----------



## Frequency (Dec 24, 2010)

11


----------



## Frequency (Dec 24, 2010)

12


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

13


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 25, 2010)

I might as well contribute to this theme thread, too. But unlike Frequency, I'm not going to create a new post for each and every photo I mean to present, but put them together into one post.

Again, these are flowers that I found while being on holidays on the Swedish island of Gotland in the Baltic Sea.














































I may well come back with more... who knows?


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

I know...for sure...  

Thank you

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

23


----------



## Frequency (Dec 25, 2010)

24


----------



## Frequency (Dec 27, 2010)

*25*


----------



## Frequency (Dec 31, 2010)

*26*







*27*






*28*


----------



## Frequency (Jan 3, 2011)

*29*






*30*


----------



## Frequency (Jan 10, 2011)

*31*


----------



## Frequency (Jan 13, 2011)

*32*






*33*






*34*






*35*


----------



## Frequency (Jan 15, 2011)

*36*


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 15, 2011)

#1 is off the chain!!

My contributions....


----------



## safeshot (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have so many "pinks" to add to this. I can say I hate the color, but truth is I'm a closet "pink addict."


----------



## Frequency (Jan 18, 2011)

*50*






*51*






*52*






*53*


----------



## icassell (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll play


----------



## Frequency (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Ian , please post the butterfly in that thread also with other images if you have more

regards


----------

